# Hey, Look. April 19th.



## Jackson (Mar 20, 2011)

That's when I'm scheduled to take the NREMT practical. I'm only nervous about the patient assessment. -_-


----------



## RESQGUY (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't worry about it man. Follow the skill sheets. Just don't forget about the other skills though. Good luck !!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey....you are taking your test on the 19th? You cant do that. That is my birthday, I thought it was a federal holiday! 

Just kidding (of course). Good luck though!


----------



## Jackson (Mar 21, 2011)

Aww. Well for your birthday I WILL pass this dang test. haha


----------



## Jackson (Apr 22, 2011)

And I passed!  Bring on the CBT


----------



## surfinluke (Apr 23, 2011)

Congrats man. CBT is cake. You got this.


----------

